# jsp & Frames



## moha (25. Jan 2005)

Hallo,
ich habe versucht eine seite in zwei frames zu unterteilen, dies funktioniert wenn ich html seiten benutze aber nicht mit jsp seiten

code beispiel:
    <frameset cols="200,*">
        <frame src="links.jsp" name="navi">
        <frame src="welcome.html" name="content">
     </frameset>

danke für eure hilfe

moha


----------



## bronks (25. Jan 2005)

Nur so am Rande: Frames in Kombination mit JSP gehören m.E. ins Gruselkabinett, aber nicht produktiv eingesetzt. Die Frames sind eine nette Krücke für reine HTML-Seiten evtl. mit JavaScript. In JSP sollte man auf Frames verzichten und das ganze serverseitig regeln.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (25. Jan 2005)

frames stinken zum himmel
wenn du die seite unterteilen willst dann

1. nimm div-tags oder
2. nimm ne tabelle oder
3. nimm struts tiles


die 3 möglichkeiten sind um welten besser als frames


----------



## Bleiglanz (26. Jan 2005)

frames sind das letzte

hier sind sich wohl alle mal einig


----------

